# Anesthesia Time - Pennsylvania Medicare



## Partha (Jul 30, 2009)

*How is Anesthesia time units submitted to Pennsylvania Medicare, actual start time-end time, rounded of time units...?*


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 30, 2009)

Per the CMS manual - actual anesthesia minutes are submitted for all Medicare claims.  See the below excerpt from the CMS Manual:

"Actual anesthesia time in minutes is reported on the claim. For anesthesia services furnished on or after January 1, 1994, carriers compute time units by dividing reported anesthesia time by 15 minutes. Round the time unit to one decimal place."

Julie, CPC


----------

